# TSB: Trouble engaging gears (lots of models covered)



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

I got my service guy to print me out a copy of this TSB. My car is going in for it whenever the dealership gets the pins in stock. It's quite an involved routine apparently! Complete transmission removal is required. Anyone know what an "FRU" stands for, and how many hours it equates to?

*SI B 23 03 02* 
*Manual Transmissions*

January 2003
Service Engineering

*Manual Transmission Hard to Shift*

MODELS:


 E36/7 Z3, M52B28, M54B30, S52, S54, with S5D320Z transmission from start of production until 3/02
E39 M52B28, M54B30 with S5D320Z transmission from start of production until 3/02
E39 Touring M54B25 with S5D320Z transmission from start of production until 3/02
E46 M52B28, M54B30 with S5D320Z transmission from start of production until 3/02
E53 M54B30 with S5D280Z transmission from start of production until 3/02

SITUATION:
Increased effort is required to engage and/or disengage gears with transmission at operating temperature. Please refer to SI B23 01 99 when diagnosing shifting concerns.

CAUSE:
Shifting pin sticks in bore.

CORRECTION:
On a customer basis, replace catch pins for 1st/2nd, 3rd/4th, 5th/reverse gears.

PROCEDURE:
Refer to BMW repair instructions 23 30... Note: This repair procedure can be accessed by entering the repair instruction number, or proceeding to repair group 23, subgroup 11 of the appropriate series. The transmission must be removed to replace the catch pins. BMW Special Tool 23 3 110 is necessary to perform this procedure, and will be distributed to all BMW centers via automatic tool shipment.

PARTS INFORMATION:

```
PART NUMBER            DESCRIPTION          QUANTITY
   
   23 11 7 525 048        Catch pins           3
   07 11 9 937 227        Sealing cap          3
```
WARRANTY INFORMATION:
Covered under the terms of the BMW New Vehicle Limited Warranty.

*Defect code:* 23 00 94 34 00

Labor Operation: 00 53 399 (Main Work) - Replace shifter catch pins
Labor Allowance: 
- 32 FRUs (E36/7 Z3)
- 35 FRUs (E36/7 M Coupe, M Roadster)
- 32 FRUs (E39 525i, 530i)
- 33 FRUs (E39 528i)
- 34 FRUs (E39 525iT, 528iT)
- 40 FRUs (E46 328i/ci/cic, 330i/ci/cic)
- 58 FRUs (E46 330xi)
- 55 FRUs (E53 X5 3.0)

Labor Operation: 00 53 973 (+Associated Work) - Replace shifter catch pins
- 30 FRUs (E36/7 Z3)
- 33 FRUs (E36/7 M Coupe, M Roadster)
- 30 FRUs (E39 525i, 530i)
- 31 FRUs (E39 528i)
- 32 FRUs (E39 525iT, 528iT)
- 38 FRUs (E46 328i/ci/cic, 330i/ci/cic)
- 56 FRUs (E46 330xi)
- 53 FRUs (E53 X5 3.0)

Note: the following explanations will spell out the correct use of the work times.

Main work: Use this labor operation number when the only repair performed is the listed warranty repair.

+Associated work: Use this labor operation number when other repairs or services are performed along with the listed warranty repair. Under no circumstances should both labor operation numbers be claimed. Attempts to claim both times will result in an unnecessary delay in claim processing and payment.

(Copyright © 2003 BMW of North America, LLC)


----------



## nate (Dec 24, 2001)

I took it in for this, and the damn fools couldn't reporduce the problem   

I have seen the problem myselft, it should be covered.  

Dealership diagnosis skills :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn:


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

nate328Ci said:


> *I took it in for this, and the damn fools couldn't reporduce the problem
> 
> I have seen the problem myselft, it should be covered.
> 
> Dealership diagnosis skills :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: *


My dealership didn't even try to diagnose it. Since it says "if customer complains..." I guess that means it's just one of the things they do to see if it solves the problem.

BTW, a couple of notes about this:

1) I only have this problem when my car has been driven for < 20 minutes or so. Basically the coolant temp can be normal (right in the middle) but I think the drivetrain takes a bit longer to warm up. After an extended drive, I can freely move through all the gears no problem. Mornings are the WORST when it's < 20 degrees F out.

2) I think this will fix my reverse-grinding problem (as does the dealership).

3) I think the holdup right now is getting that special tool. I wonder if they're CNC'ing it as I type this. 

It's been about 5 weeks and I haven't heard anything regarding this, so it's time for another phone call to see what's up.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*any idea why the 2.5L engines aren't included?*

any idea why the 2.5L engines aren't included in this tsb? my '02 325xi shifting is so clucky that i assume it would be part of the tsb. maybe this is due to the fact the engiens have different transmission manufacturers?

90% of all shifts requires a lot of effort to engage into a gear. it's like i have to push the shifter until i feel a snap to get it until gear.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: any idea why the 2.5L engines aren't included?*



jaisonline said:


> *any idea why the 2.5L engines aren't included in this tsb? my '02 325xi shifting is so clucky that i assume it would be part of the tsb. maybe this is due to the fact the engiens have different transmission manufacturers?
> 
> 90% of all shifts requires a lot of effort to engage into a gear. it's like i have to push the shifter until i feel a snap to get it until gear. *


I imagine so. I'm not sure but I think the 325xi gets the ZF tranny though... the 325i/ci get the getrag tranny. Someone clue me in here.

BTW if 90% of your shifts are that tough, something is seriously wrong. Have you had it checked out?? My shifts are smootha than butter once the tranny fluid seemingly warms up.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

*Re: Re: any idea why the 2.5L engines aren't included?*



webguy330i said:


> *I imagine so. I'm not sure but I think the 325xi gets the ZF tranny though... the 325i/ci get the getrag tranny. Someone clue me in here.
> 
> BTW if 90% of your shifts are that tough, something is seriously wrong. Have you had it checked out?? My shifts are smootha than butter once the tranny fluid seemingly warms up. *


my car has 17k miles. i took it into the dealership for an oil change 2 months ago and mentioned the shifting problem. i was told that it's caused by the syncros in the transmission.

well, i've encountered 2 problems while shifting...
1. the reverse grinding in cold weather.
2. while upshifting, i feel a slight popping/cliicking vibration (like the shifter is engaging/catching into gear) while sliding it into gear. it's noticable in all gears. shouldn't the shift be smooth like slicing through warm butter? fyi... i do get the smooth shifts only when 1.) engaging into 1st from neutral when the car is slightly moving (e.g. at a light going down a hill) and 2.) if i shift into a gear, then shift into neutral, and then immediately shift into that same gear.

maybe my expectations are too high but when i test drive the audi a4 and mercedes c240, the shifting was much smoother.


----------



## operknockity (Apr 19, 2002)

webguy330i said:


> *Anyone know what an "FRU" stands for, and how many hours it equates to?*


To me FRU stands for "field replaceable unit", as in something can be replaced in the field rather than having to send it back to the plant to be fixed. I have no idea how this equates to labor hours.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

*Re: Re: Re: any idea why the 2.5L engines aren't included?*



jaisonline said:


> *my car has 17k miles. i took it into the dealership for an oil change 2 months ago and mentioned the shifting problem. i was told that it's caused by the syncros in the transmission.
> 
> well, i've encountered 2 problems while shifting...
> 1. the reverse grinding in cold weather.
> ...


Very interesting. Did the dealership get to experience these shifting problems? And did you try driving a different 325xi around to see if it had these issues?


----------



## danpop (Feb 19, 2002)

My 330CI was produced on the last week of March 2002. Does it qualify for it? :dunno: 
From what I read here, it looks like it does. The tranny seems to be fine most of the time, but it is at times not as smooth as I'd like.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

danpop said:


> *My 330CI was produced on the last week of March 2002. Does it qualify for it? :dunno:
> From what I read here, it looks like it does. The tranny seems to be fine most of the time, but it is at times not as smooth as I'd like. *


Could be, I'm not sure if it's inclusive of March or not. Regardless I bet you could get it done if you pressed your service department.


----------



## Guest84 (Dec 21, 2001)

Great info Webguy! :thumbup: Thanks! Though I'm not experiencing this anomoly, its great to get the info out to all.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ripsnort said:


> *Great info Webguy! :thumbup: Thanks! Though I'm not experiencing this anomoly, its great to get the info out to all. *


No problem. Hopefully I won't get busted for copying it, as I had to re-type the whole damn thing.


----------



## Ack (Mar 16, 2002)

Chris,

Good job posting this info! My car was also produced in March 2002 and I have the same exact problems:

1. Grinding going into Reverse
2. Hard shifts when cold

As you said earlier, this problem goes away once the car warms up. More warranty work. . . oh boy!


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Ack said:


> *Chris,
> 
> Good job posting this info! My car was also produced in March 2002 and I have the same exact problems:
> 
> ...


What's up Pete!

Yeah more warranty work. But you've had more experience than I. 

I was in today at Holtz to get a light bulb replaced... once they replaced that, the brake light (pass. side) went out, and then they replaced that and my front pass-side corner turn signal went out! Damn GEG.


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

webguy330i said:


> *
> 2) I think this will fix my reverse-grinding problem (as does the dealership). *


I have this exact problem, but only if the car has sat for awhile and I've only noticed it this winter (cold). I've mentioned it to my dealer and here was their reply, :dunno: .


----------



## Sean (Dec 22, 2001)

*Re: Re: any idea why the 2.5L engines aren't included?*



webguy330i said:


> *I imagine so. I'm not sure but I think the 325xi gets the ZF tranny though... the 325i/ci get the getrag tranny. Someone clue me in here. *


I believe all 323/325s have the ZF. Only the 328/330 and M3 have the Getrag.


----------



## Thrasherlife (Nov 19, 2002)

is this only for '02? Or is it for any model year

Thrasherlife


----------



## ff (Dec 19, 2001)

nate328Ci said:


> *I took it in for this, and the damn fools couldn't reporduce the problem
> 
> I have seen the problem myselft, it should be covered.
> 
> Dealership diagnosis skills :thumbdwn: :thumbdwn: *


They're probably pretty good at diagnosing things, but just figure the customer will go away if they pretend that they couldn't duplicate the problem. More customers go away = more $$ for BMWNA.


----------



## webguy330i (Jan 9, 2002)

Sean said:


> *I have this exact problem, but only if the car has sat for awhile and I've only noticed it this winter (cold). I've mentioned it to my dealer and here was their reply, :dunno: . *


:rofl:

BTW I am not up to skill on my transmission brands for bimmers, so you may be right. I was spewing whatever I could piece together at the end of the day.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

8 FRU's is one hour of labor. Multiply that time by 1.6 to get what they would probably charge *you* if you were paying.

A FRU is a flat rate unit. (BMW techs are paid on flat rate times, the labor times that BMW designates for a repair, not hourly. In a good day, they can make 20+ flat rate hours. In a bad day, they might be lucky to get 2.)


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

FireFly said:


> What is the quickest way to find out my build month? I'm a bit ticked off at my service guys. I took my car in for the "reverse grinding on cold days" and they looked at it and said it was normal.
> 
> How the heck can they say this when there is a TSB out to correct the problem?


I thought the build date was right on the inside panel of the driver's side door.


----------



## FireFly (May 2, 2002)

lsedels said:


> I thought the build date was right on the inside panel of the driver's side door.


Thanks- got it.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

Since the problem was intermittent, I wasn't sure if the dealer would be able to reproduce it. I took the car to the dealer with a print out of this SIB.
According to my SA, it helped them. It sure helped me, as I didn't have to describe to the problem to them at all. The tech even reproduced it, so they called BMW for authorization to perform the fix.
Everything went so smooth. Got a 2003 325i loaner for 2 days. It helped me experience first hand the little changes introduced since my model year. I enjoy my car more now, knowing that BMW didn't introduce anything that I consider must have. I also appreciate my 330 engine more compared to the 325. On a side note, I get better fuel/mileage (as indicated by the computer) in my 330 than in the 325. What gives?
Got the car back as promissed. Receipt shows the parts used in the fix. Except...
The problem is still there... sometimes. Now it's hard to shift into 1st in the morning, when it's cold, instead of at operating temp like before.
Did the dealer really do the fix or just kept my car in the bay for 2 days? How can I find out?


----------



## lsedels (Jul 12, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> Since the problem was intermittent, I wasn't sure if the dealer would be able to reproduce it. I took the car to the dealer with a print out of this SIB.
> According to my SA, it helped them. It sure helped me, as I didn't have to describe to the problem to them at all. The tech even reproduced it, so they called BMW for authorization to perform the fix.
> Everything went so smooth. Got a 2003 325i loaner for 2 days. It helped me experience first hand the little changes introduced since my model year. I enjoy my car more now, knowing that BMW didn't introduce anything that I consider must have. I also appreciate my 330 engine more compared to the 325. On a side note, I get better fuel/mileage (as indicated by the computer) in my 330 than in the 325. What gives?
> Got the car back as promissed. Receipt shows the parts used in the fix. Except...
> ...


Don't know. What does the receipt say that they did? If they replaced something, you can take it to an independent tranny repair shop and ask them to assess what's in there (you probably would have to pay them).

BTW ... it seems as though the "fix" is having sporadic success. Some owners are not having problems anymore ... some still are. Suggest you take it right back, document everything, and tell them to do better.


----------



## Buff_AGM (Sep 25, 2002)

I have had almost the exact symptoms described. On cold days, reverse gear grinds even when the clutch is all the way in and 1st cannot be engaged except by cycling to 2nd or 3rd first. The only problem is my car was built 11/02. Do any other late model 330i owners share this problem? In any case I plan on taking the TSB in when I visit my dealer this Wednesday.


----------



## gerg (Dec 28, 2003)

Sean said:


> I believe all 323/325s have the ZF. Only the 328/330 and M3 have the Getrag.


Here is the quote from e46fanatics.com FAQ. Im not sure about the 325 and 330. I assume 
ZF too.

# Q: What are the main differences between the 2000 323i and 328i??
# A: HP/Torque 323i has 170hp/181ft-lb; 328i has 193hp/206ft-lb. BMWNA figures, of course. Most estimates hold both engines to be a bit stronger than that.
# 323i has a Getrag transmission, 328i has a ZF transmission.
# Rear diffrential ratio is 3.11 on the manual 323i and 2.93 on the 328i automatic and the 328i.
# The 328i gets a forged vs. cast crankshaft in the 323i. (Turbo consideration...)
# The 328i gets larger brake rotors 11.8" in front; 11.6" in rear. The 323i gets smaller brake rotors 11.3" in front; 10.9" in rear. Just for reference, an E36 M3 has 12.4" in front; 12.3" in rear.
# The 323i's content was vastly improved for 2000 with the addition of the Sport-Premium Package (now you can get niceties like reading lamps in an "entry-level" 323i)
# The 328i gets Chrome and body-color detail trim. The 323i gets black.
# The 328i gets 4-way power lumbar support. The 323i gets fixed lumbar.
# The 328i gets front seatback storage nets. The 323i non-sport seatsgets none.
# The 328i gets brushed aluminum interior trim; the 323i gets glossy gray.
# The 328i gets an interior electric trunk release; the 323i gets none.
# The 328i gets rain-sensing windshield wipers in it's Premium Package. The 323i gets none in any package.


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

GotBMW said:


> An "FRU" is the German type for man-hours. This is how long it will take to do the repair. However, you take the FRU number and divide it by 10 to come up with hours. So like a FRU of 23 is 2.3 hours for the repair or a FRU of 124 is 12.4 hours and so on.
> 
> Hope this answers your question.
> 
> Cheers-Matthew :thumbup:


I can't believe I missed the revival of this thread!

Let me correct some errors in your info. I worked in the service department at a BMW retailer several years ago, so I have first hand knowledge of the inner workings. First, "FRU"s are useful only for estimating how long a repair will take, and they do not take any variables in to account (such as your tech's experience, age/wear on the vehicle that will interfere with the repair, etc.). BMW uses them as an estimate as to how long it would take an expert tech to do the repair so long as everything works to his benefit. Unfortunately, the planets aren't always aligned, and therefore the actual labor allowance from BMWNA often does not cover the actual time spent on the car. BMW will only pay the allocated labor time based on the FRUs associated with the job, regardless of how long it takes. With that being said, I think it should be clear why techs hate doing any more warranty work than absolutely necessary, and why dealers charge more labor time than what BMW pays in FRUs.

Before 2002 (?), there were 10 FRUs per hour. Affective Jan. 1, 2002, BMW went to 8 FRU's per hour, essentially increasing how much they pay dealers for labor. (They kept the FRU values per job the same, therefore paying more time for every job--- 1/8 of an hour per FRU, versus 1/10 befprehand.)


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

That's good to know SARAFIL, but does it happen that a tech files all the paperwork and not actually do the work? I don't know how else to explain the problem still being there.
Hm... actually I just thought of one way...
You see, I did the overboosted steering retrofit, 2 times. The first time I did it, I noticed very little difference. Not knowing what to expect, I thought the whole retrofit thing was a PR from BMW to apeace the complaining public.
Until I drove ayn's car. He also had the retrofit done, and it felt much heavier. I went back to the dealer and they found out that they had replaced my steering rack with another of the exact same type. 
So, is it possible that the tech replaced the catch pins with the same part?
Here's what my receipt says:
23-11-7-525-048 Set of resting pins
07-11-9-937-227 Freeze plug 14mm


----------



## SARAFIL (Feb 19, 2003)

JetBlack330i said:


> That's good to know SARAFIL, but does it happen that a tech files all the paperwork and not actually do the work? I don't know how else to explain the problem still being there.


Others have said that "the fix" actually does very little. I haven't driven a car that I knew had this repair done, so I can't tell you if there is a noticeable difference, and if so, how noticeable it would be.

I would like to say that there is no chance a dealer would file a claim for a job they didn't do. However, I am not in the position to speak for all dealers. I know that we wouldn't tolerate that, and if anyone were caught doing something like that, they'd be terminated. If BMW discovered a dealer doing that, they would be in deep :nono::nono::nono::nono:, to put it lightly. It's fraud, and there is no possible justification for it. I hope I am right when I say that dealers aren't doign stuff like that.


----------



## jaisonline (Mar 24, 2002)

Buff_AGM said:


> On cold days, reverse gear grinds even when the clutch is all the way in and 1st cannot be engaged except by cycling to 2nd or 3rd first.


i've had the same problem (grinding reverse shift in cold weather) for over 2 years now. my service rep 2 years ago told me to let the car warm for 5 secs while cycling through the gears. he blames the syncos.

also, i'm been experiencing hard 1st gear shifts from red lights lately. about 15% of the time, i have to actually PUSH (hard) the shifter into 1st gear from neutrel after idling at a red light or stop sign. how would have thought but this problem doesn't occur if i briefly cycle through a few gears before shifting into 1st. this"hard to shift into 1st problem" it's really getting to me.

UGH, why couldn't bmw put a better shifter/clutch (whatever) in the 3-series...


----------

